# The way you say it!



## David H (Jan 7, 2011)

Something to get the old grey matter active. 

These are all Common Sayings BUT can you work out what the are??? 

*1.* A rotating lithohidal fragment never accrues lichen. 

*2.* Similar sire, similar scion. 

*3.* Precipitancy creates prodigality. 

*4.* Tenants of vitreous abodes ought to hurl no lithohidal fragments. 

*5.* It is not proper for mendicants to be indicatrous of preferences. 

*6.* Compute not your immature gallinaceens prior to their being produced. 

*7.* It is fruitless to become lacrymous because of scattered lacteal fluid. 

*8.* Cleave gramineous matter for fodder during the period that the orb of the day is refulgent. 

*9.* A feline possesses the power to contemplate a monarch. 

*10.* Pulchritude does not extend below the surface of the derma. 

*11.* Failure to be present causes the vital organ to become more enamoured. 

*12.* Every article which coruscates is not fashioned from aureate metal. 

*13.* Freedom from guile or fraud constitutes the most excellent principle of procedure. 

*14.* Each canine passes through his period of per-eminence. 

*15.* Consolidated, you and I maintain ourselves erect; separated, we defer to the law of gravity.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 7, 2011)

This has got me thinking. My DS battery expired this morning, so I can use this as todays Brain Training!


----------



## Steff (Jan 7, 2011)

14)

every dog has its day

All the brain can muster at the minute lol


----------



## Monica (Jan 7, 2011)

I'll never crack those!! I don't even understand some of the words


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 7, 2011)

1. A rolling stone gathers no moss

2. Like father, like son


----------



## margie (Jan 7, 2011)

So of those left - 

4) People in glass houses should not throw stones
10) Beauty is only skin deep
11) Absence makes the heart grow fonder
12) All that glitters (glisters) is not gold  - Glisters is the original from the Merchant of Venice but most people know it as glitters
15) United we stand, Divided we fall

I think I may have answered too many


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 7, 2011)

5. Beggars can't be choosers? (not sure about this one!)

6. Don't count your chickens before they are hatched

7. No good crying over spilt milk?


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jan 7, 2011)

David H said:


> Something to get the old grey matter active.
> 
> These are all Common Sayings BUT can you work out what the are???
> 
> ...



No 4 People in glass houses should never throw stones
No14 Every dog has its day
Can't think of any more at the moment!Sheena


----------



## David H (Jan 7, 2011)

Ok so you're all (collectively) a smart bunch, just a few missed.

*3.* Precipitancy creates prodigality.

*8.* Cleave gramineous matter for fodder during the period that the orb of the day is refulgent.

*9.* A feline possesses the power to contemplate a monarch.

*9.* has two possible answers, either will do.




> Monica: I'll never crack those!! I don't even understand some of the words




These are the easy ones, by the time we get to the end you'll be a walking encyclopedia. 

Best Regards,
David


----------



## Steff (Jan 7, 2011)

8)make hay while the sun shines


----------



## Annimay (Jan 7, 2011)

8. Make hay while the sun shines
9. A cat can look at a king


----------



## Steff (Jan 7, 2011)

3) haste makes waste


----------



## Steff (Jan 7, 2011)

9)even a cat can look at a queen


----------



## David H (Jan 7, 2011)

Well Done everyone. 
The alternate answer for 9. could be 
*A lion who would be King*

Next lot in a seperate posting.

David


----------

